# 2011 586 RSP vs 2012 586 UD



## nazgul (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm looking for feedback on the above frames. It seems like the main difference is that the RSP comes with a proprietary seat post while the UD takes a regular 27.2. Are there any other non-cosmetic differences?


----------



## motolatte (Mar 21, 2009)

I think the lay-up is different... hence the "UD" or unidirectional carbon fiber.


----------

